# 189 Visa Long Waiting Applicants (Oct/Nov/Dec)



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys I know we have lots of threads for tracking this, however some applicants like me waiting for long time and no response and tired of calling DIBP are to be gathered here for discussion.

A simple request, kindly add your CO team in your timeline also.

Thanks


----------



## vinaydavid (Feb 22, 2016)

Subscribed......I am a December Applicant....


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

Still waiting,

10 OCT, 2015 - Visa Lodged
13 Nov, 2015 - CO contact from Adelaide GSM requesting documents,
!9 Nov, 2015 - Submitted the requested documents, 
Status shows assessment in progress, no update yet, called up many times, they say its under routine processing ,

its 5 months since i have lodged the visa,

Hoping to get soon without further delay


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

This is really strange that applicants are waiting from both teams, i.e. Adelaide and Brisbane, and no apparent reason for delay !!!


----------



## DKBHAWSAR (May 13, 2015)

Hi Majician,

Your case seems very similar to mine. 
You should count the three months SLA from the day you completed the request. 

I clicked the information provided button on 9th Dec 2015 and got the grant on 9th Mar 2016, without contacting the CO office, not even once.

If this theory works, you should get you grant on 14th of this month. 

Famous last words, hope is all we have.

All the best...


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Majician said:


> This is really strange that applicants are waiting from both teams, i.e. Adelaide and Brisbane, and no apparent reason for delay !!!


We have to wait. There is no other option...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> Your case seems very similar to mine.
> You should count the three months SLA from the day you completed the request.
> ...


Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## DKBHAWSAR (May 13, 2015)

Subclass Name Visa Lodgment CO contact Grant
189 - 261311 - DKBHAWSAR - 14/Oct/2015 - 03/Nov/2015 - 09/Mar/2016


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Subclass Name Visa Lodgment CO contact Grant
> 189 - 261311 - DKBHAWSAR - 14/Oct/2015 - 03/Nov/2015 - 09/Mar/2016


If that is the case i need to wait  

So what about the 3 months lead time from Visa lodging???.......

GSM Brisbane....


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> If that is the case i need to wait
> 
> So what about the 3 months lead time from Visa lodging???.......
> 
> GSM Brisbane....


No prasant, lately I am observing there is no trend, so keep your spirits high !!


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys I know we have lots of threads for tracking this, however some applicants like me waiting for long time and no response and tired of calling DIBP are to be gathered here for discussion.
> 
> A simple request, kindly add your CO team in your timeline also.
> 
> Thanks


You are not alone !


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Anybody suffering from long processing time received grant this week??


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> Anybody suffering from long processing time received grant this week??


Bro, It looks like 2016 visa lodged gangs are getting grant more than 2015. And I don't know why. And all the waiting period is applicable only for us. Really frustrating. I know how it feel for the guys who had lodged the visa before me. But in this end, you can't do anything other than to wait


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Subclass Name Visa Lodgment CO contact Grant
> 189 - 261311 - DKBHAWSAR - 14/Oct/2015 - 03/Nov/2015 - 09/Mar/2016


Dude, mine is almost same... Look at my signature. Yesterday, 2nd CO contacted me and asked for previous company service certificate, although there were many proofs from Bank Statement to IT returns.. Including company stating my roles and responsibilities. 

Now my feeling is, asking service letter is to just buy the time, at the back to start background verification of previous company. Not sure. Completely disappointed... :-(


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 21, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> You are not alone !


Count me in ..


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Look at my signature, I am September applicants. Going through natural justice process raised by CO on 22 December. I sent my reply with supporting documents on January 13 but till date no update. My patient to be appreciated ……..


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

samage said:


> Look at my signature, I am September applicants. Going through natural justice process raised by CO on 22 December. I sent my reply with supporting documents on January 13 but till date no update. My patient to be appreciated ……..


Please count me in too
I happloedfor 189 promanalyst on 13 sep
2015
co contact 29 oct req documets uploded same day

2nd co cotact 29 nov asked for medicles as they were expired uploded on 7 dec.
No responce yet......wating since 100 dayszzzz


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> Please count me in too
> I happloedfor 189 promanalyst on 13 sep
> 2015
> co contact 29 oct req documets uploded same day
> ...


Any follow up emails ? Or phone from you ? Any response later


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I lodged file on 11th August, 2015. still no one contact me or no verification call to my company.
status is not changed from 11th Aug, 2015. Status is *Application Received*.
Subclass : 189
Category : 261313
Application Received : 11th August, 2015
Experience Claim Points : 10 points

I called to DIBP on 16th Feb, 2016. they gave me standard answer. your file is going routine process.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

samage said:


> Any follow up emails ? Or phone from you ? Any response later[/
> 
> 
> samage said:
> ...


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

I thing I want to ask is my acs skill assement is
Going to
Expire in 5 days ..what should i do now..aplly for a new one again..??
It was valid when i submiteed the applications..??


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> Bro, It looks like 2016 visa lodged gangs are getting grant more than 2015. And I don't know why. And all the waiting period is applicable only for us. Really frustrating. I know how it feel for the guys who had lodged the visa before me. But in this end, you can't do anything other than to wait


Almost Similar Timeline..


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> samage said:
> 
> 
> > Any follow up emails ? Or phone from you ? Any response later[/
> ...


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

JAN84 said:


> Almost Similar Timeline..


Pls let know if there is any updates... Hope for the best.....

Did you try calling them or sending them email?. I guess your 3 months waiting period is over now......mine will be on this month 23rd....


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> Pls let know if there is any updates... Hope for the best.....
> 
> Did you try calling them or sending them email?. I guess your 3 months waiting period is over now......mine will be on this month 23rd....


5 days to go... I will call them on 21st March..


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

anyone with good news today..???


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

17th August applicant and still waiting 

2 CO contacts - first on 2nd October for birth certificate and second on 18th Jan for form 47a

Submitted the form 47a on 19th Jan and still waiting


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

count me also..


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Process has been mean for some of us


----------



## vybhavkmadadi (Jan 8, 2016)

Subscribed

Visa lodge - 8 Oct 2015
All documents uploaded including PCC and medicals 23 Oct 2015
CO allocated - 4 Nov 2015 ( No additional documents requested)
Personal verification via phone - 5 Feb 2016

No information since and still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Applied in Aug. CO asked for everything in Sept. Submitted in Oct. CO asked for more evidence of employment in Nov. Submitted within couple of days. No contact ever since. When I call they say nothing is pending on me. They also have competed everything. Now only a matter of writing. So waiting. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Subscribing....

December applicant with no CO contact as of now.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

There is a huge list of long waiting applicants and the new ones are getting grants quickly, this is really painful for all of us


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Majician said:


> There is a huge list of long waiting applicants and the new ones are getting grants quickly, this is really painful for all of us


Just don't understand the process - people who have given additional information in February and March are getting their grants


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

Pride said:


> Applied in Aug. CO asked for everything in Sept. Submitted in Oct. CO asked for more evidence of employment in Nov. Submitted within couple of days. No contact ever since. When I call they say nothing is pending on me. They also have competed everything. Now only a matter of writing. So waiting. Feeling frustrated.


i am in the same stage as u, no update yet,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

This really hurts when not responding the emails or updating status since more than 2 months and then come with new requirements. Extremely frustrating and painfull...

I like to salute someone who can explain the way CO working and marking priorities ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

samage said:


> This really hurts when not responding the emails or updating status since more than 2 months and then come with new requirements. Extremely frustrating and painfull...
> 
> I like to salute someone who can explain the way CO working and marking priorities ?


Signing in. Originally a July applicant but application was on hold for 4 months so technically i might not be on a same page.

Seems like the agenda of DIBP is to clear the log asap that is why we see people getting PR in less than 2 months time. But, for few of us remaining, they take painfully long time to get back to our cases. 

Good thing is that we are all together in this and hopefully the wait will be over soon.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hope & Wait are the words as of now


----------



## jumboboss (Feb 4, 2016)

subscribing............

Floating in this boat since Nov 2015.


----------



## jumboboss (Feb 4, 2016)

I think majority of us are belongs from GSM Brisbane ???


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

jumboboss said:


> I think majority of us are belongs from GSM Brisbane ???


Nopes Adelaide


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Count me in.

My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Wish all this waiting period will be over soon for all of you 


Looking forward to hear good news soon from all of you 

Hope for the best at the earliest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone here in this thread still waiting to hear from a CO other than me?  

I think most have had at least one CO contact. Hoping for a direct grant since the wait has been this long.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Count me in as well ....

-


----------



## giridharanb (Aug 24, 2015)

Am in this group too, from Oct 2015. Heard from the CO on Nov 10th and responded on Nov 27th. Then complete silence.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi (Jan 8, 2016)

Good luck everyone, it's a Thursday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Good luck everyone, it's a Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you too mate. Hope all will get the grant soon


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 21, 2015)

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Good luck everyone, it's a Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it is a beautiful day for grants


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

hi,

Guys I am planning to call DIBP Adelaide on Friday morning for the first time.

1) please let me know what information should I read before hand ?

2) What should I ask them specifically to avoid DEFAULT answer ? 

Good luck every one !


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> hi,
> 
> Guys I am planning to call DIBP Adelaide on Friday morning for the first time.
> 
> ...


Keep your passport number handy . Tell them your application date and last co contact date 

They usually look into your application if they feel there is a delay 

At the end it will just be a status update without any commitments . So basically don't have high hopes the info will be general


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally ... very good news from me to this site yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though

My timelines : 
Visa category : 189 
IELTS : L :7.5 , R :8.5 , S : 7.0 , W : 7.5 valid till 11/06/2024 
EOI lodged : 21st July 2015
Invited to apply : 03rd Aug 2015
Visa applied : 07th Aug 2015
1st CO contact : 09th Oct 2015 : PCC , Medicals , Form 80 , More evidence for employment
Docs provided : 26th October
results provided : 05/01/2016
2nd CO contact : 19th Jan 2016 : Form 815
Document provided : 21st Jan 2016
Employment verification : 20th Jan 2016
Mail sent to DIBP : 15th March 2016 
Grant : 17th March 2016 
IED : 14 July 2016


Lots of planning to be done now as we all three need to enter within the next three months. Thank God for the wonderful news and my prayers will include all those, who were waiting with me .. All the Best for all of us


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> My timelines :
> Visa category : 189
> ...


Congrats .. All the best....


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though


Many congratulations dear, finally the looooooong wait has ended and all the best for future as well ....


----------



## vybhavkmadadi (Jan 8, 2016)

Very good news firsttimer, it gives us all a ray of hope looking at your timelines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> My timelines :
> Visa category : 189
> ...


Congratulations! all the best.. the wait is painful... happy for you!


----------



## usman81 (Jan 11, 2016)

Majician said:


> Guys I know we have lots of threads for tracking this, however some applicants like me waiting for long time and no response and tired of calling DIBP are to be gathered here for discussion.
> 
> A simple request, kindly add your CO team in your timeline also.
> 
> Thanks



I applied in Aug 2015 and after that didnt get any response. Called them twice, emailed them many times. Alhamdulillah Case officer is now allocated in March 2016.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

usman81 said:


> I applied in Aug 2015 and after that didnt get any response. Called them twice, emailed them many times. Alhamdulillah Case officer is now allocated in March 2016.


Alhamdulilah, there has been an unusual delay with processing, I just hope we get through it successfully !!


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone .. seeing all the posts helped me through the difficult waiting period


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Called this morning to check what is happening . Have been calling them every week 

The staff tells me that the case officer was on leave and hence it was not looked into. She then tells me that the processing team realises that it has been delayed and have put it in the priority queue

see grants coming all around for fresh cases however dry spell everyday for us 

Not sure what priority queue means here - shouldn't it be given priority and be cleared first before taking on fresh cases 

Happy for the guys who get it fast, however just can't make sense of the way things work


----------



## jumboboss (Feb 4, 2016)

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> My timelines :
> Visa category : 189
> ...


Many Congrats, and wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Called this morning to check what is happening . Have been calling them every week
> 
> The staff tells me that the case officer was on leave and hence it was not looked into. She then tells me that the processing team realises that it has been delayed and have put it in the priority queue
> 
> ...


Can you share your timeline Greg ?


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Amlan said:


> Subscribing.... December applicant with no CO contact as of now.


 Same here!


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Majician said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Called this morning to check what is happening . Have been calling them every week
> ...


 
17th August applicant and still waiting 2 CO contacts - first on 2nd October for birth certificate and second on 18th Jan for form 47a Submitted the form 47a on 19th Jan and still waiting


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Amlan said:


> Anyone here in this thread still waiting to hear from a CO other than me?
> 
> I think most have had at least one CO contact. Hoping for a direct grant since the wait has been this long.


Wrong.. Although first Co did contact does not mean direct grant. 2nd CO can contact and ask for some more doc and make your life miserable and few more months like in my case.... :-(


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Wrong.. Although first Co did contact does not mean direct grant. 2nd CO can contact and ask for some more doc and make your life miserable and few more months like in my case.... :-(


I have already front loaded every possible document so that the don't come back asking for more documents. But you never know what extra they will ask.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Amlan said:


> I have already front loaded every possible document so that the don't come back asking for more documents. But you never know what extra they will ask.


You are absolutely correct Amlan, Even in my case I have uploaded all the documents, CO asked for Spouse functional english proof, thoough i have uploaded a letter from his college, sealed and signed stating that medium of instruction is english.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys this week and last week has been dry weeks so far, and just one or two long awaiting applicants got grants.

Next week will be for 4 days with 4 days off for easter, hoping few others should get cleared by the will of God.

I have no idea why DIBP is lagging so much, and if it was the case last year also but lets hope we all get cleared as soon as possible !!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

majician said:


> guys this week and last week has been dry weeks so far, and just one or two long awaiting applicants got grants.
> 
> Next week will be for 4 days with 4 days off for easter, hoping few others should get cleared by the will of god.
> 
> I have no idea why dibp is lagging so much, and if it was the case last year also but lets hope we all get cleared as soon as possible !!



amen !!!


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Count me in also, I applied in Dec


IELTS: 16/4/2014 L:7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S6 O:7
Visa Type: 189
EA: 7/7/2015
EA+: 13/9/2015
EOI: 16/9/2015
Points: 60
Invitation: 23/11/2015
Lodged Visa: 4/12/2015
Upload Documents: 11/12/2015
CO Adeliade-PCC/Medicals/Forms (80,1221,1339): 15/12/2015
All Requests*Submitted: 31/12/2015
Verification Call: 18/1/2016
Visa Grant:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Last day of the week, lets hope for some grants


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys,

I just called GSM ADELAIDE (exact at 9 AM Adelaide time), while onshore, on this number +61 7 31367000. After a routine automatic information a gentleman pick up the call (with in a minute). I ask him that if he can provide me an update on my 189 visa. He told me it must be under processing ... blablablabalbalbalb ....and give me a general reply.

Then I asked him that if he need my passport number, he took it and told me there are few checks still remaining on my application. (what checks ?... he did not mention).

I asked him to leave a note at my CO desk, but he did not give reply to that.

Let see what happen next !

Good luck for all waiting applications..

Cheers


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called GSM ADELAIDE (exact at 9 AM Adelaide time), while onshore, on this number +61 7 31367000. After a routine automatic information a gentleman pick up the call (with in a minute). I ask him that if he can provide me an update on my 189 visa. He told me it must be under processing ... blablablabalbalbalb ....and give me a general reply.
> 
> ...


Why did skill support contact you?


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Majician said:


> Why did skill support contact you?


They asked to explain the gaps in form 80 and also the complete text for some abbreviations/


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Today I received email from CO with below summary,

“Thank you very your visa application and DIBP processing your Visa application as soon as possible. All non-citizen visa applicants’ visa applications are assessed on individual basis and various checks and legal requirements to be checked for each applicant. These checks time very from individual to individual circumstances.
Unfortunately, I am not in position to give you definite time frame when you application but DIBP will do all things to finalize your application as possible as earlier”

My last response was on 22-January and sent follow up email on 15th February. After looking carefully CO email, I noticed in trailing emails that yesterday (17th march) my follow up email (sent on 15th February) was forwarded to CO and next day (today CO responded me by writing above).
Its mean emails which we reply/sent on general email ([email protected]) does not go directly to CO? These emails go to DIBP and then they forward to CO?

I understand DIBP just yesterday forwarded my response/follow up email and today CO responded. So CO yet to work & evaluate my natural justice respond and that is why he sent update to me. my case will go how long

Already today 6 months passed (Lodged on 18th September and today is 18 March 2016)


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

samage said:


> Today I received email from CO with below summary,
> 
> &#147;Thank you very your visa application and DIBP processing your Visa application as soon as possible. All non-citizen visa applicants&#146; visa applications are assessed on individual basis and various checks and legal requirements to be checked for each applicant. These checks time very from individual to individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am not in position to give you definite time frame when you application but DIBP will do all things to finalize your application as possible as earlier&#148;
> ...


Hi Samage, 

How many points have you claimed for work experience..?


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Complete 130 days for today... Totally frustrating and suffocating.... Appreciate patience of senior guys... And still wonder how are you killing your time...!! Few cents please....


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

I still wonder.... Not being jealous, what made DIBP to process all Jan /Feb/march applications so fast leaving all 2015 cases. May be DIBP staff wanted to have better rating for 2016. Any ways 2015 over and dead.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Complete 130 days for today... Totally frustrating and suffocating.... Appreciate patience of senior guys... And still wonder how are you killing your time...!! Few cents please....


Same situation 149 days...and still no hope..


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Raghum4u

I claimed 15 points....


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys, I finally got the grant today The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone. Mr time line : Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer 22/2/15-Project Australia started 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS 24/3/15-ACS result received 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing) 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8) 14/7/15-EOI submitted 2/8/15-Invitation Letter 5/8/15-Fees paid 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate 19/10/15-All documents submitted 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment 24/11/15-Final documents submitted 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Stiiillllllllllllllll waaaaiiiiiiitttttttiiiiiinnnnggggg ffffoooooorrrr ttthhhhheeeee ggggooolllldddeeennn mail !!!!!

Oh god please put an end to my wait !!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Complete 130 days for today... Totally frustrating and suffocating.... Appreciate patience of senior guys... And still wonder how are you killing your time...!! Few cents please....


Hi Raghu,

In same boat as yours !!! Just you had another CO contact and I had just one that too on 4th Dec


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Majician said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> In same boat as yours !!! Just you had another CO contact and I had just one that too on 4th Dec


Which means.. next will be grant..!! Keep up the spirit...!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Which means.. next will be grant..!! Keep up the spirit...!!


Insha Allah, wish you best of luck, hope it comes for both of us really quick !!!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Majician said:


> Stiiillllllllllllllll waaaaiiiiiiitttttttiiiiiinnnnggggg ffffoooooorrrr ttthhhhheeeee ggggooolllldddeeennn mail !!!!!
> 
> Oh god please put an end to my wait !!


I feel you bro. Checking your email first thing in the morning and get nothing is really painful. But, Looking at our timeline, I dont think you will have to wait much longer to get the grant. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I feel you bro. Checking your email first thing in the morning and get nothing is really painful. But, Looking at our timeline, I dont think you will have to wait much longer to get the grant.
> 
> Goodluck.


Thanks brother, hope our wait ends ummmm next week !!


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> Thanks brother, hope our wait ends ummmm next week !!


Yup...lets keep our spirit high...........never back down........


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All, Got my grant today, this forum has been a great help Thankyou all.. My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

hop11 said:


> Hi All, Got my grant today, this forum has been a great help Thankyou all.. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane?? Any employment verification??


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

hop11 said:


> Hi All, Got my grant today, this forum has been a great help Thankyou all.. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats mate. All the best.

DIBP working on Public holidays?? Huh.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I think holiday starts from 25th right?


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> I think holiday starts from 25th right?


When I checked in the official govt site of Australia, the Easter vacation starts from 24th to 28th (included). That's why this surprise


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> When I checked in the official govt site of Australia, the Easter vacation starts from 24th to 28th (included). That's why this surprise


No I checked DIBP site, it is 25th and 28th March


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> No I checked DIBP site, it is 25th and 28th March


Then maybe I would have checked the wrong website


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane?? Any employment verification??


Adelaide, And yes employment verification was through phone call from Australian embassy in Islamabad to my HR.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

hop11 said:


> Adelaide, And yes employment verification was through phone call from Australian embassy in Islamabad to my HR.


Which City are you from, did they sent an email also or just a call? When did it happen?

Sorry just being curious !!


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majician said:


> Which City are you from, did they sent an email also or just a call? When did it happen?
> 
> Sorry just being curious !!


This was within few days when CO was assigned for the first time.

I am from Karachi


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

hop11 said:


> This was within few days when CO was assigned for the first time.
> 
> I am from Karachi


Great !! Me too !! I inquired about 2 of my previous employers and current one and no one received any call or email from them !! Still waiting


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

So guys I assume no good news for long pending applicants today uptil now !


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> So guys I assume no good news for long pending applicants today uptil now !


Looks like that way.. Give it some more time bro.....
Hope for the best.......


----------



## sphinx86 (Jan 14, 2014)

Majician said:


> Guys I know we have lots of threads for tracking this, however some applicants like me waiting for long time and no response and tired of calling DIBP are to be gathered here for discussion.
> 
> A simple request, kindly add your CO team in your timeline also.
> 
> Thanks


Dude, 4 months and counting since visa lodge, nothing but a nervy wait for myself. So count me in as well.


*ANZSCO : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer (Automation & Control)*
MSA Positive Outcome :13 NOV 2015
EOI Submission (SI 189, Points 65) :13 NOV 2015
Invitation Round : 23 NOV 2015 
*Visa Lodged : 28 NOV 2015*
Medical Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
Form 80 & 1221 Uploaded : 02 DEC 2015
CO Contact : 
Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed:

I haven't had any CO contact as yet, just got an email request for additional information from *Skilled Support (Service Delivery & Support - GSM, DIBP)*, to which I had responded the same day i.e *16 DEC 2015*). Since, then haven't heard from their end and the *'Application Received'* status is unchanged as yet. 

I called *DIBP* on *11th March, 2016*. They gave me standard answer that your file is going through routine processing and it usually takes from 3 to 6 months.

Let's hope things work out well for us all in the immediate future.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

sphinx86 said:


> Dude, 4 months and counting since visa lodge, nothing but a nervy wait for myself. So count me in as well.
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer (Automation & Control)*
> ...


Now this is something new I have heard today, that it takes from 3-6 months, everytime I hear someone called DIBP, a different story is heard, God bless all of us !


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Any progress for any long waiting applicant this week??


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Majician said:


> Any progress for any long waiting applicant this week??


Giridharb got grant. He's a long waiting applicant. See the other thread bro.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Majician said:


> Now this is something new I have heard today, that it takes from 3-6 months, everytime I hear someone called DIBP, a different story is heard, God bless all of us !


Dear All,
Be patient.
Generally visa grant get delays if some body claim experience point and these experience gained from third world ( India, pakistan, Bangladesh,Nepal, African countries etc).
Some times due to security check also delays visa grant.
If you look into immitracker ,you will find which people getting faster grant and which applicant getting delayed grant.
End of the day everybody will get grants without some exceptional cases.


----------



## giridharanb (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys,

sorry am late on this thread.

Got the grant today for family after consenting to correct points on 29th March.

Checked Vevo and all the 4 visas are in effect.

Good luck to everyone else waiting. I think the old ones will start coming now. The last 3 days have seen old applications being steadily finalized.


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

I had joined the CENTURY club........101 days and still counting.......


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

*Finally got my Grant*

Hi Friends,

Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,

I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB

Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)

Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015

Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)

Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)

Grant : 1 April, 2016,

IED: 14 Oct, 2016

I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,

Best Regards,
Bhagat D


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> ...


Congrats dude...all the best


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many congratulations ....
Waiting period has paid you good now 


These kind of news gives positive vibrants across the group 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

196 days passed in wait........


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

any goodnews today.....???been 7 months I APPLLIED FOR VISA AND MORE THAN 4 MONTHS I UPLODED THE REQ DOCS......


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

dear Friends
I called the immigration today as its more than 4 months since i uploaded the docs
(dec 7 2015). which where asked by CO.
he replied that that the CO has been recently active 0n the file and will email I they need any info and they are doing their general processing .
what does that mean,,???
This is not the general answer i hear every time i call them .did anyone got similar answers??


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> dear Friends
> I called the immigration today as its more than 4 months since i uploaded the docs
> (dec 7 2015). which where asked by CO.
> he replied that that the CO has been recently active 0n the file and will email I they need any info and they are doing their general processing .
> ...


I also got the same answer when I called them on Thursday.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

There has been some serious problem with applicants from last year, no single grant heard and no legit info upon calling, I sent an email to the CO on 3rd March for the status and literally forgot about it, and 28 days after on 31st March received a generic response.

I am not sure what is happening and how they are working and prioritizing applications, we don't deserve to be treated like this, neglected and far from knowing what exactly is happening with our applications.

I still just hope that they start clearing last year's backlog so we can carry on with othet decisions of life pending due to this !!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Majician said:


> There has been some serious problem with applicants from last year, no single grant heard and no legit info upon calling, I sent an email to the CO on 3rd March for the status and literally forgot about it, and 28 days after on 31st March received a generic response.
> 
> I am not sure what is happening and how they are working and prioritizing applications, we don't deserve to be treated like this, neglected and far from knowing what exactly is happening with our applications.
> 
> I still just hope that they start clearing last year's backlog so we can carry on with othet decisions of life pending due to this !!


I can feel your agony. Just stay put and you will be through. Loose hope and it will only get worse. I know, easily said than done. But, do we have any other choice?

Goodluck pal.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Majician said:


> There has been some serious problem with applicants from last year, no single grant heard and no legit info upon calling, I sent an email to the CO on 3rd March for the status and literally forgot about it, and 28 days after on 31st March received a generic response.
> 
> I am not sure what is happening and how they are working and prioritizing applications, we don't deserve to be treated like this, neglected and far from knowing what exactly is happening with our applications.
> 
> I still just hope that they start clearing last year's backlog so we can carry on with othet decisions of life pending due to this !!


What was generic response. I received similar resposne last month stating we cant tell when it will be finalized but in procress. They almost killing.................... 202 days passed.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

samage said:


> What was generic response. I received similar resposne last month stating we cant tell when it will be finalized but in procress. They almost killing.................... 202 days passed.


Yes same crap !!


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Majician said:


> Yes same crap !!


any good news:juggle::boxing::ballchain: for long waiting applicants today...!!!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Its been 112 days since visa lodge and 51 days after CO contact . Still waiting...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Its been 112 days since visa lodge and 51 days after CO contact . Still waiting...


144 days since visa lodge, 124 days since CO contact and 113 days since information provided.

I am wondering if that was a mistake to lodge visa during that period.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree with you majician, i am thinking that i should have waited and lodged my visa in 2016


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Guys keep the hope rising ... One day we shall congratulate you here .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

alexdegzy said:


> Guys keep the hope rising ... One day we shall congratulate you here .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




More the wait more the Benefits u r getting ...

This Patience pays you for sure


----------



## overratedlegend (Apr 5, 2016)

135 days guys !! SC189 263111


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I believe they are not working at all !!


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Majician said:


> I believe they are not working at all !!


any good news today...????:Cry:

its 7 months i lodge the visa and 4 months request complete no update yet....
i think the computer analysst/programmers are the ones who are been delayed.
....:confused2::confused2::confused2:

:fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

*Got the grant*

Hi Folks,

I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.

VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16Grant 7 April
lane:


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> ...


hey congrats....!!!
was ur case in brisbane office?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulation...



imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> ...


----------



## sphinx86 (Jan 14, 2014)

sphinx86 said:


> Dude, 4 months and counting since visa lodge, nothing but a nervy wait for myself. So count me in as well.
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer (Automation & Control)*
> ...



Guys, finally received the golden email of grant notification today from GSM Adelaide. 

Senior members, if you may shed some light on the right time to move as there may be any peak season w.r.t job market. I tend to make landing in Melbourne somewhere around Mid-June/July (IED: 22 Nov 2016). Any suggestions are welcome. 

P.S. Congrats to other members who got the grant and best of luck to the ones awaiting. Things are on the move


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

sphinx86 said:


> Guys, finally received the golden email of grant notification today from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Senior members, if you may shed some light on the right time to move as there may be any peak season w.r.t job market. I tend to make landing in Melbourne somewhere around Mid-June/July (IED: 22 Nov 2016). Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> P.S. Congrats to other members who got the grant and best of luck to the ones awaiting. Things are on the move


Hey congrats, finally some relief, enjoy the moment !!!


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

203 days passed. No clear road map. Dont know my Natural justice letter response accepted or not?
If accepted then why not issuing Grant? If they are not satisfied then did nt ask any other clarfification or documents. I workd in 03 countries in total 5 companies. Very difficult for me to confirm whether they approached any my previous company other than current employment.

Time is very stresfull and canot share the feeling and stress that I am bearing nowadays........ Everything on stake at the moment...What the hell DIBP doing? 
Each and every single word and document in my file 100% genuine...Ohh God.


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a dry day to start of the week


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I came to know that my ex-company manager left the job who signed my reference letter. My case under emp. verification with DIBP with last employer.
What to do? If they also go for verification for my ex-company?

Should I update DIBP or not? Any suggestion please.


Regards,


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

samage said:


> I came to know that my ex-company manager left the job who signed my reference letter. My case under emp. verification with DIBP with last employer.
> What to do? If they also go for verification for my ex-company?
> 
> Should I update DIBP or not? Any suggestion please.
> ...


Is it still problem for your ex- company to give you reference letter. How about any other manager or colleague of your manager...?


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

any good news.. today..???


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Is it still problem for your ex- company to give you reference letter. How about any other manager or colleague of your manager...?


,

One letter which issued by company HR at time of leaving that is there and attached with application. But i also go another reference letter from mangaer with details of roles and responsiabilities and provided. i am talking to that only.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

when the grant will come...waiting


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> when the grant will come...waiting


We all are waiting anxiously, hope this week brings happiness and joy to all of us !!!


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

another week starts...
Hoping for the best..for everyone...


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Direct grant, otherwise a very long waiting for birsbane*

It seems like brisbane is popular for its 'Direct grant':second:, otherwise a very long waiting processing. Isn't it ? 

I think I am coming in the latter case . I applied on January 11th, and last email was on 30 March saying processing at end of stage and will let me know further updates. It's been already 20 days, altogether 98 days since lodging. Why they r taking this long though it was told at the end.





Majician said:


> There has been some serious problem with applicants from last year, no single grant heard and no legit info upon calling, I sent an email to the CO on 3rd March for the status and literally forgot about it, and 28 days after on 31st March received a generic response.
> 
> I am not sure what is happening and how they are working and prioritizing applications, we don't deserve to be treated like this, neglected and far from knowing what exactly is happening with our applications.
> 
> I still just hope that they start clearing last year's backlog so we can carry on with othet decisions of life pending due to this !!


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> It seems like brisbane is popular for its 'Direct grant':second:, otherwise a very long waiting processing. Isn't it ?
> 
> I think I am coming in the latter case . I applied on January 11th, and last email was on 30 March saying processing at end of stage and will let me know further updates. It's been already 20 days, altogether 98 days since lodging. Why they r taking this long though it was told at the end.


At 98 days you stand good chance to get a grant within next couple if weeks. Like you even tried for a direct grant but CO came back for my spouse pcc for UAE even though she left the country 13yrs ago. But she had stayed in UAE for a considerable duration prior to that.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

:eyebrows::eyebrows:
5 months now for me no CO contact after submission....
I am guessing my file is lost somewhere...-;(.
lane::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Feel sad for you; calling DIBP may be helpful*

Feel sad for you; calling DIBP may be helpful. Some from threads 189-2015 and 2016 are suggesting to call:fingerscrossed:. It seems like working. I gonna call CO (Brisbane office) on Monday because I already finished 107 days+ so far.




abb2959 said:


> :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 5 months now for me no CO contact after submission....
> I am guessing my file is lost somewhere...-;(.
> lane::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Even after 2 weeks plus from 90 days period-No Grant*

Even after 2 weeks plus from 90 days period-No Grant (total days = 115)

I wish they tell me if they require any clarity on any of my docs, etc., so that I can answer them.


----------



## addycool89 (May 3, 2016)

*Same timelines and ANZSCO*



Majician said:


> We all are waiting anxiously, hope this week brings happiness and joy to all of us !!!


Dear Majician,

It would be great if you could provide me your contact. Would like to ask you a few questions. Hope you are having a nice day!


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Dear All,
We have got our grant today!
It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime.. 
Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah). 
Majician, Gaus, Samage, and many more familiar names! Please be strong bros, it will come soon.. :deadhorse:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> Majician, Gaus, Samage, and many more familiar names! Please be strong bros, it will come soon.. :deadhorse:


Congrats !!! Wish you best of luck, pray for all of us bro !!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

b4ubagat said:


> Still waiting,
> 
> 10 OCT, 2015 - Visa Lodged
> 13 Nov, 2015 - CO contact from Adelaide GSM requesting documents,
> ...


Have you received your grant??


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> Your case seems very similar to mine.
> You should count the three months SLA from the day you completed the request.
> ...


Have you received your grant?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Wish you best of luck, pray for all of us bro !!


Offcourse Majician, I know your situation. Insha'Allah all will be settled and you will get the good news!


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

jahirul said:


> dear all,
> we have got our grant today!
> it was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. Definitely that will pay off (insha'allah).
> Majician, gaus, samage, and many more familiar names! Please be strong bros, it will come soon.. :deadhorse:


congratulationsssss...


----------



## addycool89 (May 3, 2016)

I got my grant today too! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

addycool89 said:


> I got my grant today too! Thanks guys!!


Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> Majician, Gaus, Samage, and many more familiar names! Please be strong bros, it will come soon.. :deadhorse:


Congrats mate...


----------



## addycool89 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Majician!! Pray that you get it soon! This is my timeline:

Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914

02nd Aug 2015, IELTS : 8.5 Band (L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, S:8.5)
02nd Sep 2015, EA Applied 
14th Dec 2015, EA Outcome 
14th Dec 2015, EoI Launched - 70 Points
18th Dec 2015, Invitation
22nd Dec 2015, Application lodged
10th Jan2016, CO Contact - Brisbane
15th Jan 2016, Request Completed
3rd May 2016, Grant


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

addycool89 said:


> Thanks Majician!! Pray that you get it soon! This is my timeline:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> ...



Insha Allah !!! Wish you best of luck !

Any employment verification?


----------



## addycool89 (May 3, 2016)

Yes bro. I think it was on 10th Feb.


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> Majician, Gaus, Samage, and many more familiar names! Please be strong bros, it will come soon.. :deadhorse:


Cool. Congrats man...!!!!!


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

This is my current status , any chance of getting the grant this month with just 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016

Skilled - Subclass - 189 
ICT BA - 261111 
PTE - 12/07/2015
ACS - 20/07/2015 
EOI DOE - 02/08/2015 
Points: 65 
Invite: 23/10/2015
Visa Application: 11/12/2015
1st CO Allocated (Adelaide): 12/01/2016 ( Requested for PCC & Meds )
Meds: 16/01/2016 
Wife Meds : 22/01/2016
PCC India :25/01/2016
Docs Uploaded: 08/02/2016 
2nd CO contacted (Adelaide): 01/04/2016 (Requested for PTE scores to be released to DIBP) 
PTE Scores Released: 02/04/2016
Employment Verification ( Roles & Responsibilities :- Current organization received mail from Australian Visa Authorities to confirm the Roles & Responsibilities ) : 05/04/2016
Grant: xx/xx/2016


Rgds
Shravan


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my current status , any chance of getting the grant this month with just 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016
> 
> ...


Mate, 
How did you find the no. of grants left out for this fiscal year?. I am hearing this for the first time.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> How did you find the no. of grants left out for this fiscal year?. I am hearing this for the first time.


I think he is referring to invitations, not grants !


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Majician / Prashant, Yes was referring to the invitations , got confused that these are the Grants. This being said any forecast for 261111 Grant ?

Rgds
Shravan


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi Majician / Prashant, Yes was referring to the invitations , got confused that these are the Grants. This being said any forecast for 261111 Grant ?
> 
> Rgds
> Shravan


Well actually we have no clue for the number of grants for each category issued so far, however I read somewhere in the post that last year in may and june there were almost no grants and people received email about delays.

I am not sure how it is going to be this year, perhaps someone old in this forum may be able to explain what actually happened and happens !!!


----------



## Hassan Rauf (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear all please also count me in as a long waiting applicant my timeline is as follows:

Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914

EOI submitted: 07/11/2015
Invitation: 23/11/2015
applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015
CO contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016 
requested for form 80 and 1221
additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016
skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016
query answered: 24/01/2016

waaaiting...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hassan Rauf said:


> Dear all please also count me in as a long waiting applicant my timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> ...


Query answered in Jan or Feb?? Last line


----------



## Hassan Rauf (Mar 22, 2016)

Majician said:


> Query answered in Jan or Feb?? Last line


that wil be feb..


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hassan Rauf said:


> that wil be feb..


Can you tell me what did skill support ask from you?


----------



## Hassan Rauf (Mar 22, 2016)

Majician said:


> Can you tell me what did skill support ask from you?


Skilled support asked me to explain an employment gap of one month when i switched my company and also acquired that how was i financially supported during that one month.


------------------------------------------------------

Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914

EOI submitted: 07/11/2015
Invitation: 23/11/2015
applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015
CO contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016 
requested for form 80 and 1221
additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016
skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016
query answered: 24/02/2016

waaaiting...


----------



## Hassan Rauf (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear Seniors i did not upload the polio certificates in the first place.. is it ok that i upload them now or will it delay my process? as ive heard that COs often request for polio from our country..


----------



## Hassan Rauf (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone??


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Will I get my visa or not.
I think a fool of my self now..
No contact since 7 dec2015.
Now my documets will expire like police clearence.. and the new case office will
Come and ask for a new one...
I think i am
Just here to keep supporting documets


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> Will I get my visa or not.
> I think a fool of my self now..
> No contact since 7 dec2015.
> Now my documets will expire like police clearence.. and the new case office will
> ...


Call the contact center they will help . If they feel it has been overlooked they will raise an escalation and you would hear back in 2 to 3 weeks 

If they don't raise an escalation and mention routine check you should know that some stuff is happening at the backend such as verification, etc which is delaying the process


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*It seems I am stuck with Skilled support*

Hi Majician,

It seems, similar to Hassan, I am also stuck with Skilled support at the moment. On March 3rd, they asked me to clarify 8 months gap and Aus. contact details which I responded in couple of days. However, it seems, they haven't provided any verification details to CO and made a delay in processing.

As per the call about a minute ago, "Looks alright for me as no outstanding docs with CO and look all good but verification with skilled support at the moment. I think you will hear something after they finished their part"

What is your suggestion ? have u heard anything like this (skilled support processing). Feeling worried as I am also close to 4 months since my application.



Majician said:


> I think he is referring to invitations, not grants !


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> It seems, similar to Hassan, I am also stuck with Skilled support at the moment. On March 3rd, they asked me to clarify 8 months gap and Aus. contact details which I responded in couple of days. However, it seems, they haven't provided any verification details to CO and made a delay in processing.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by gaps.?
Have you clamied experience poits in eoi??


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> It seems, similar to Hassan, I am also stuck with Skilled support at the moment. On March 3rd, they asked me to clarify 8 months gap and Aus. contact details which I responded in couple of days. However, it seems, they haven't provided any verification details to CO and made a delay in processing.
> 
> ...


Did they told you that your case held up with Skilled support department?

Regards,


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> It seems, similar to Hassan, I am also stuck with Skilled support at the moment. On March 3rd, they asked me to clarify 8 months gap and Aus. contact details which I responded in couple of days. However, it seems, they haven't provided any verification details to CO and made a delay in processing.
> 
> ...


This is the first time to hear this, though I hear about skill support email but I am not sure, may be they are also delaying after the query from applicant


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Unless skilled support returns, CO wont take a decision*

I haven't claimed points for work experience. They asked to me the following.

1. What is the gap in unemployment/ employment details (I told them that I spent for self study etc.), 
2. How did you support during this group? (I replied that it was by family)
3. Aus. contact's date of birth (which I replied that I don't his date of birth, only approximate age-anyway, though I asked my Aus. contact wouldn't have provided them-he is Aus. uni. employee).

What I understood is skilled support assists CO in getting additional information. And, unless skilled support returns with verification, CO may not take her final decision. I researched old threads, some were granted after 2 months from the skilled support contact. Accordingly, I hope I will get something in the next week.:confused2:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> I haven't claimed points for work experience. They asked to me the following.
> 
> 1. What is the gap in unemployment/ employment details (I told them that I spent for self study etc.),
> 2. How did you support during this group? (I replied that it was by family)
> ...


This PR thing has become a mystery, misery and mission impossible kind of thing now lol


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

hi, any one getting grants from Brisbane team for DECEMBER cases.. I'm waiting since 152 days..


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> hi, any one getting grants from Brisbane team for DECEMBER cases.. I'm waiting since 152 days..


176 days bro !!

It is not that DIBP is not working, they have huge workload and they are sorting it out, insha Allah things will be good for all of us very soon !!!


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

No news yet..!
Its been 8 months i applied for my visa:confused2:
I feel so down...
Some people
Whom I guided for Pr application got it in 2 weeks.:noidea:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> No news yet..!
> Its been 8 months i applied for my visa:confused2:
> I feel so down...
> Some people
> Whom I guided for Pr application got it in 2 weeks.:noidea:


It is a misery indeed, I don't know what is taking so long, probably high number of applications, but they should really do something to finish 2015 applications


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Today sent email to GSM brisbane lets see... Last email i sent on 21st March and they never replied..


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I applied 489 SS visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

DKBHAWSAR said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> Your case seems very similar to mine.
> You should count the three months SLA from the day you completed the request.
> ...


can you provide when your employment verification happned


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

uttara said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied 489 SS visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


Hey, looks like this happened for many. Not just you. For most of us, I have crossed six months. For me, it seems their is some percentage of importance/Rejection /verification aqota because of which Co is delaying


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Hey, looks like this happened for many. Not just you. For most of us, I have crossed six months. For me, it seems their is some percentage of importance/Rejection /verification aqota because of which Co is delaying


I applied on 26th June, still waiting for Grant :boxing:


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

This waiting is killing. Most importantly, over phone DIBP only told me that the application is undergoing routine checks. God knows what that is supposed to mean. it's been 10 months nearly that I had submitted my application.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

uttara said:


> This waiting is killing. Most importantly, over phone DIBP only told me that the application is undergoing routine checks. God knows what that is supposed to mean. it's been 10 months nearly that I had submitted my application.


It means the one who answers the phone has no idea what's going on. They are just like answering machines. 

Hope we all get the grant soon. It's better to stop thinking about it, but it's easier said than done. :noidea:


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.

I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.

GOD bless you all...

Find below my timelines:

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant: 17 MAY 2016


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats......long wait finally paid off !!! Was there any employment verification?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

help.for.pr said:


> I applied on 26th June, still waiting for Grant :boxing:


Man that is a long wait. Why did you get the NJL and what was the last contact with your CO?. Hope you go through soon. We have recently seen a member who got through after getting a NJL.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Completed 270 days yesterday. 3 CO contacts - 2 for basic documentation and one with an NJ letter in March 

Wait is killing - hope things get sorted and We all pending guys get our grant before the end of May


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Finally got Job Verification call today, went for half an hour, very thorough.
Called my superior before calling me. Lets hope for the best. My only worry is
my PCC - 24 June and Medicals 17 July.



SqOats said:


> Man that is a long wait. Why did you get the NJL and what was the last contact with your CO?. Hope you go through soon. We have recently seen a member who got through after getting a NJL.


Last contact was NJL on 14-10-15


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a few questions:
1. Is the job verification done even if we don't claim points for it?
2. Do they verify job of spouse as well?
3. While verifying the job do they only call current employer or both ex employers and current employers?(Same question for spouse job verification)
4. Should we upload form 80 for both main applicant and spouse on the first go or wait for CO to ask for it?
Thanks in advance.....
I hope and pray everyone gets the Grant soon!!


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Great dear finally your wait is over.. Congratulations


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> count me also..


Hello Manreet Virk, 

I have a few questions from you. 

1. When DIBP officials has made a physical visit in your company, have they taken any appointment from your senior before coming?

2. What kind of questions they have asked when they visited?

3. While applying have you attached enough docs like salary slip, bank statement, tax, reference etc.

Your answers will be really appreciable. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> Hello Manreet Virk,
> 
> I have a few questions from you.
> 
> ...


1. no appointment..suddenly arrived..

2. One foreigner man and Indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..

3. Yes all the documents..


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> 1. no appointment..suddenly arrived..
> 
> 2. One foreigner man and Indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..
> 
> 3. Yes all the documents..


Was there absolutely no contact between DIBP and you after 30th november till 2nd may, 2016?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

uttara said:


> Was there absolutely no contact between DIBP and you after 30th november till 2nd may, 2016?


yes absolutely.. called for so many times and got same answer "under routine check up"..


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> 1. no appointment..suddenly arrived..
> 
> 2. One foreigner man and Indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..
> 
> 3. Yes all the documents..


thanks for your reply manreet.
Have they also verified the hardware like switches, routers etc which you may have mentioned in your jobs and duties.
Actually I am concerned because I am in working in government department, the person who sign my SD is my senior and he is sitting in Head ofc Chandigarh and I am sitting in District. And in District level as we all know the condition of government staff, no one is having too much technically sound not even our CEO of district. In my case if any personal verification would arise will they come in district or ho?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> thanks for your reply manreet.
> Have they also verified the hardware like switches, routers etc which you may have mentioned in your jobs and duties.
> Actually I am concerned because I am in working in government department, the person who sign my SD is my senior and he is sitting in Head ofc Chandigarh and I am sitting in District. And in District level as we all know the condition of government staff, no one is having too much technically sound not even our CEO of district. In my case if any personal verification would arise will they come in district or ho?


as per my knowledge if you are in govt. sector than may be they will be satisfied automatically..


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> as per my knowledge if you are in govt. sector than may be they will be satisfied automatically..


hope so bro. 
I wish you would also get the golden email very soon.

Have they verify the hardware tools, because right now our department has cancelled the contract with private company whose hardware like router, switches etc was earlier installed and they taken up all the hardware as punjab government has not paid their dues.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> hope so bro.
> I wish you would also get the golden email very soon.
> 
> Have they verify the hardware tools, because right now our department has cancelled the contract with private company whose hardware like router, switches etc was earlier installed and they taken up all the hardware as punjab government has not paid their dues.


no..we don't have all these hardware..they just looked at our drawers and our repairing tools as we have a small office like a shop where I work.


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> no..we don't have all these hardware..they just looked at our drawers and our repairing tools as we have a small office like a shop where I work.


thanks for sharing the information.
Keep in touch and let me know when you will get the visa grant.
Good luck


----------

